# Hope you don't mind? Can I pick your brains please?!



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hello!

I hope you don't mind me crashing your section?  You ladies just seem to have more knowledge about some stuff than people on the other sections!!

I'm about to start my 3rd dIUI (ttc#2) and am desperate to maximise our chances of success!!  I read something that *I think* lesbomum wrote about Evening Primrose Oil helping in the early part of the cycle?  Might be getting things mixed up..........  Anyway, what tips do you have for increasing chances of success with a natural cycle of IUI?  Please help me get this damn BFP, we're rapidly running out of money  

Thank you,
Pippi x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Pippi..

yes it was me who mentioned about the EPO in the first part of your cycle as it increases fertile CM..... but you MUST stop after ovulation as it can cause your uterus to contract...

I dont know much about what kinda things will help as no doing IUI yet only doing DIY donor insem... 

Em x


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Em!

Do you know what dose EPO to use?  I'm guessing that DIY AI is pretty much the same as natural cycle dIUI (except for the catheter!) so are you doing anything else to increase your chances?

Are you both ttc or is it just you doing the AI?  How exciting, fingers crossed for a BFP (or two!) in a few days.....  

Pippi xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Im not sure on the dose hun i just took one capsule a day... you'll be able to google it i suspect..

Also i havent tried it but one of the girls said a cough medicine called Robutisson is also suppose to increase fertile CM...

We are only doing the EPO, preg vits, and using preseed before insem (preseed is a lube which helps the boys swim theres another one also called Zestica which is suppose to be good)... 

Have you tried acupunture or reflexology?? 

Em x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

oo and sorry forgot about your questions lol.. its just me doing the AI.. DP has no want to carry a baby but i do so badly..


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

You lucky thing! It's lovely having a gorgeous bump to carry around <sigh> It's funny how I remember all the lovely bits of pregnancy and none of the hideous parts - piles, morning sickness, heartburn, labour!!

Ooh, thanks for the tips, I'll do some googling on the things you mentioned. I don't think the lube would be worth it as the swimmers are put into the uterus but might mention it to the clinic just in case.......! Would love to try reflexology, I love having my feet rubbed  Not so sure about the needles though......

Fingers crossed for you!

P xx


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey Pippi!

Not that I had any success with IUIs, but I did try a number of things that are supposed to help:

Acupuncture - My fertility clinic Dr actually told me to try this. A good Acu will know when the best times are to do it. I had sessions before insems and around implantation times.

Pineapple - including the core. Eaten at around implantation if I remember correctly.

Agnus Castus - only up to insemination though, same as EPO, as it can cause uterus to contract slightly, - not good for implantation.

You're right - the lube won't help if it's IUI you're doing as the catheter bypasses that past. Also the cough medicine (robutussin) as that increases CM - again the catheter negates the need for it.

Can't think of any more off the top of my head, but I'm sure others will be along with their tips for success!

Good luck.

MFL


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Great, thanks MFL (love the name by the way   ).  Is it easy to find an acu?  Do they need to be fertility specialists?

So, on my shopping list so far is EPO, agnus castus (Holland & Barratt?) and pineapple....... Any other tips?

Pippi xx


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

I was taking Agnus Castus religiously for about 5-6 months to rebalance my hormones, and I'm now 6 weeks pregnant on our first IUI. Definitely worth a go, tincture form is best and you should be able to get it in most health shops.

And I was told only to drink fresh pineapple_ juice_, not concentrate, on the 2 ww. Apparently fresh pineapple can cause uterine contractions, but you might want to check that. Also brazil nuts are supposed to be good.

I did all the above...Good luck with your 3rd IUI, hope its a successful one!

jo xx


----------

